# Merida Big Nine 40 D - Bye Bye



## DCBassman (3 Jan 2020)

Was given this today by @iateyoubutler .
It's currently in kit form.
Thinking so far is to follow @iateyoubutler 's lead and not go for the singlespeed conversion. It's a 2014 model so far as I can tell, which gives it a 44-32-22 chainset and originally an 11-32 cassette. I'll go for a 12-36 cos I'm a wimp.
Future mods: rigid fork, slicks, TRP Spyres if I don't get on with the hydraulics. Narrower bars and riser stem; might lift those from the Scott.


----------



## Slick (3 Jan 2020)

Not sure why everyone goes on about TRP Spyres, as I eventually took them off my bike they were so poor.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jan 2020)

Slick said:


> Not sure why everyone goes on about TRP Spyres, as I eventually took them off my bike they were so poor.


Of all the mechanical disc systems, they appear to get the best reports. I'm not personally wedded to them; this will be my first disc bike, so it's all new to me. I'm also not actually enamoured of hydraulics on bikes, one step too complex in my opinion. This might change once I start to actually use a set!


----------



## Slick (4 Jan 2020)

Maybe they will work better off road than I ever could get them to on it.

Good luck putting it all together though.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jan 2020)

Despite the bike being what it is, off-road is not its destination. If I try the Devon C2C again, almost any bike will fare better than the 23mm-shod Scott did. Surprised it didn't shake itself to bits, so poor was some of the 'cycle' route! 
So, what slicks might folk recommend? I'd normally go straight fir City Jets, but they're not made in 622 sizes.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Jan 2020)

This was originally a hardtail mountain bike was it not?

An appropriate looking shallow tread tyre would be something like a Schwalbe Big Ben.

Not quite a balloon, but they do have some meat so look good on a mountain bike.

Good puncture protection, and the larger air chamber will help you handle those potholes on the C2C.

As regards the brakes, Shimano flat bar hydraulics are relatively cheap and famously reliable.

The hoses on the front and back kits are cut to length, so don't even need bleeding.

https://www.schwalbe.com/en/tour-reader/big-ben

https://www.harryhallcycles.co.uk/m29b0s443p7544/SHIMANO-Deore-Disc-Brake-Set


----------



## DCBassman (4 Jan 2020)

Great info, many thanks!


----------



## Venod (4 Jan 2020)

Scwalbe G-One are good all round tyres they come in many different flavours, I have some 38mm that come up 40mm on the rim on my CX bike, that I ride on and of road, good off road and quick on, I have them set up tubeless and they are very comfortable.


----------



## DCBassman (5 Jan 2020)

New cassette and chain ordered. First task will be to remove the various single-speed adaptations. Next task will be to clean up and refit the derailleurs; then clean and rebuild the chainset, which might need some new bolts - will see what's there once I've stripped it down.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (5 Jan 2020)

I'm pretty sure Schwalbe Land Cruisers are available in both ISO 559 and 622 sizes. From memory, the 622's go up to 38mm. They aren't slicks but they aren't as knobbly as a MTB knobbly tyre either. On tarmac they roll reasonably well, but grip well on muddy tracks.


----------



## Pale Rider (6 Jan 2020)

Land Cruisers are cheap and offer good puncture protection.

My local bike shop supplies them as part of a service package for riders doing the C2C (north version).

However, most mountain bikes have wide rims, designed to take two inch or wider tyres.

There is a fair bit of leeway, but a narrower tyre may not sit well on the rim.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Land Cruisers are cheap and offer good puncture protection.
> 
> My local bike shop supplies them as part of a service package for riders doing the C2C (north version).
> 
> ...


These rims seem too skinny for the monsters currently mounted, but yes, wouldn't in any case go below 38s.


----------



## iateyoubutler (6 Jan 2020)

Be interesting to see this "mean machine" when it`s back on the road


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> Be interesting to see this "mean machine" when it`s back on the road


Nothing with me on it is a mean machine!
700x40 Landcruisers and tubes ready to mount. Just gotta wait for some dry weather.


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

Fornt and rear mechs cleaned and ready to go.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (6 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> 700x40 Landcruisers and tubes ready to mount. Just gotta wait for some dry weather.



Blimey that was quick! Do you get your tyres transported directly to you, Star Trek style?


----------



## EltonFrog (6 Jan 2020)

Where’s the photos?


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> Blimey that was quick! Do you get your tyres transported directly to you, Star Trek style?


Noticed them cheap and available at a local Halfords that I was destined to pass shortly, quick stock check, all good, in the car by 11.30!


----------



## DCBassman (6 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> Where’s the photos?


Photos will be along when some sort of reasonable weather arrives round here. Whichever bike I'm riding/working on lives outside the front door under a cover. Workstand gets put up in a corner of the walkway when weather OK. 
This is a fairly quick job (I hope...), so will light up the Sony compact and take loads of pics as I go along. Didn't take pics of the mech cleaning, as I was pushing my luck already using the newspaper-covered dining table...


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jan 2020)

Gathered other bits variously from the Trek and the Scott, ready to fit: lights, bell, pedals, mudguards. Just waiting for the parcel of bits and tools to arrive. And a non-soggy day.


----------



## iateyoubutler (7 Jan 2020)

A non-soggy day in Tavistock? Good luck with that


----------



## DCBassman (7 Jan 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> A non-soggy day in Tavistock? Good luck with that


 Certainly a big ask!


----------



## DCBassman (8 Jan 2020)

Some pics to illustrate the starting point, taken during a non-rainy bit:
The whole shebang:






The rather bare cockpit





Chain and tensioner not doing much





Chain and tensioner doing something useful.





The first job will be to rebuild the chainset, then wheels off and change tyres and fit cassette in place of the single sprocket. Then wheels on again and refit mechs and shifters.
Always assuming the Tavistock weather lets me do that much in one go!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Jan 2020)

I'm at a bit of a loss to understand the thinking behind single-speeding it in the first place. I understand the simple and light argument for SS bikes, and may build one up myself - but I wouldn't be using a 29er with suspension forks as the basis for anything with pretensions to simplicity and lightness!. I'd use an old-school 27" or 700c sports bike with a decent quality steel frame and remove everything not essential to achieving forward motion.


----------



## iateyoubutler (8 Jan 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm at a bit of a loss to understand the thinking behind single-speeding it in the first place. I understand the simple and light argument for SS bikes, and may build one up myself - but I wouldn't be using a 29er with suspension forks as the basis for anything with pretensions to simplicity and lightness!. I'd use an old-school 27" or 700c sports bike with a decent quality steel frame and remove everything not essential to achieving forward motion.


DCB didn`t singlespeed it, I did.

It was done for a project as a winter commuter, and I like riding SS

2 reasons for you


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (8 Jan 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> DCB didn`t singlespeed it, I did.
> It was done for a project as a winter commuter, and I like riding SS. 2 reasons for you



I know @DCBassman didn't singlespeed it. I was trying to work out the attraction of using such a bike as a SS base.
Nothing wrong with SS, I like their minimalism myself, but using a rigid road frame not a knobbly tyred hardtail.


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2020)

Parts arrived, now waiting on weather...


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2020)

Note on single speed: My first half-decent bike (for school) was a singlespeed. Everyone else had gears. Everyone. So from that point on, I'm afraid I've always seen singlespeed as lacking...
And the hills around here, at my age - gears all the way!


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> I'm afraid I've always seen singlespeed as lacking...



They are lacking on all but flattish terrain, but compared to a derailleur bike with fragile low-hanging bits just asking to get knocked off or bent, they do have something in their favour for rough, carefree use. However, compare them to a SA 3-speed hub gear, also lacking in low-hanging parts, and their only real benefit is lower weight and manufacturing cost. With loads of cheap secondhand stuff around, we are in the fortunate position of not having to make compromises regards durability, weight, and versatility. We can, if we choose, run several bikes all optimised for different types of use at a very low overall cost if we reject buying new and go for secondhand.


----------



## iateyoubutler (9 Jan 2020)

How much were the chain pliers?


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jan 2020)

£9, there were cheaper options, but for the difference, thought I'd get good ones.


----------



## Nigelnightmare (9 Jan 2020)

I was brought up with the "get the best you can afford" mantra.
That's "best" not "most expensive"
After all you want the tool to not only "do the job" but to "last" as well.
Buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jan 2020)

Ok, pics to come shortly. All built up, only fubar I managed was putting the front tyre on backwards. I know it probably makes little or no difference, but the thought of that 'rotation' going round the wrong way was more than my OCD could stand.
Then the kicker. Got astride it to set saddle height, with brakes hard on. Suddenly felt the headset move, rather a lot. Took off top cap and the star-shaped retainer below was torn in half. Underneath that was another star-shaped widget. 
LBS job, never touched either sort of headset before, and I've no wish to make it worse.
All the more irritating when all else went so well!


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jan 2020)

Pics:
The removed chain tensioner.






The "workshop"






Front wheel done.






The singlespeed setup.






Shimano HG400-9 12-36t fitted.






Both wheels on.






Rebuilt chainset and all geared up.


----------



## DCBassman (16 Jan 2020)

Ok, just waiting for a weather window to install the new star nut (for which I have just purchased a moderately large rubber mallet) and regrease the headset. If time then allows, I'll take it for a spin!


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jan 2020)

Ok, looks like a bike day tomorrow!


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jan 2020)

OK, here we go...
Fork off...





The offending article





Remains of old star nut





New star nut in place - tool made this easy-peasy





Finished





I've stuck on some clip-on guards and lights and a bell, will go for a shakedown (and my first ride of this year) a little later.
Feeling quite pleased with myself having done this, but Ahead sets certainly are't terribly complex.
One day, I must do the Trek, that hasn't had a spot of grease anywhere since 2001...


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jan 2020)

A puzzling thing: Why are steerer tubes open to the elements? And would it be detrimental to plug them? Or would condensation be worse than splashes?
Anyhoo, I ran a greasy cloth through it before I installed the star nut, hopefully that will encourage moisture to run off.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jan 2020)

OK, the test ride.
Nothing fell off, good start.
It feels so heavy. It's NOT particularly heavy, certainly no more than the old Trek, but the big wheels, even with the much smaller tyres I've fitted, have more inertia than 559/26". That and the heavy fork ( which I tried locked and unlocked) just make it, to me, a bit of a bathtub.
The bars are far too wide for my knackered shoulders. OK, that's a fairly easy fix.
The Hydraulic disks work very well, but not so very much better than the V-brakes on the Trek. Much better than the calipers on the Scott!
The separate EZ-fire shifters work well mechanically, but are ergonomically not good to me. I'm used to the fully integrated ST-EF devices, so much more comfortable.
Therre's a logistical problem, too. Both the Trek, the Scott, and even the old Pug mixte, can be carried up the staircase fairly easily. This one cannot.
I only know this now; it went up originally as a kit of parts.
So, I cannot keep it. I've got about £60 in it so far, not bad for a fairly recent bike in reasonable condition.
It still needs new cables, really. As all the mechs were still sttrung up together when I got it, I simply restrung them on the bike.
Finally, it's probably one size too large. It's a 19" which, according to current model sizes, is between L and XL.
Fun to do, though, and the gearing will get you up anything!
44-32-22, 12-36t 9-speed.
So, once I've had a think about it, it will be up for sale. As it was donated gratis by @iateyoubutler , I'll only be looking to recoup spend and time.


----------



## Pale Rider (18 Jan 2020)

A short Muckynutz face fender will keep trail muck from being thrown up into the headset.

Also keeps the worst off your face.

Some MTBs have a plastic plug.

https://muckynutz.com/face_fender


----------



## DCBassman (18 Jan 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> A short Muckynutz face fender will keep trail muck from being thrown up into the headset.
> 
> Also keeps the worst off your face.
> 
> ...


I had an old set of Raleigh Flingers on, no problem there. They've served me well for over 20 years! the steerer tube thing was more an observation, what seemed a mecanical anomaly on preactically all bikes.


----------



## iateyoubutler (19 Jan 2020)

I`m sorry it was so awful for you!!


----------



## DCBassman (20 Jan 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> I`m sorry it was so awful for you!!


Don't get me wrong, not in any way meant to sound like a whinge! I enjoyed the fettling, and the ride. I'm just quite astonished at how *different* a bike it is.
In my relative ignorance, a bike is a bike is a bike, at least in the basics. This one surprised me.


----------



## DCBassman (20 Jan 2020)

I will add to the above and say the cold was certainly part of it. My feet are still feeling it over 24 hours later. I thought about taking it out again today, but after a walk to the Post Office and back, I thought better of it. Am away for a week now, and it will be warmer then, so will get out again, probably in the rain!


----------



## DCBassman (25 Jan 2020)

Aiming to be out next week again on this bike.
We have come up with some plans to modify the living quarters a bit, which will mean I can have two bikes at home, one inside and one under a cover outside.
So, I will return the Merida to single-speed, and with @iateyoubutler 's blessing, will offer it free to collect as he did. 
Then, try and fit 28s to the Scott. That will be tight.
Bring it up to 3x9, 52-42-30t and 12-36t using an Alivio RD-M4000 Shadow mech. Inside bike, and to make it really as unobtrusive as possible, it will need to go back to drops, so I'll be after compact drops and 3x9 Sora brifters.
The already 9-speed Trek will be the outside bike.
The Pug mixte will also have to go, so there will be two bikes up for grabs by end of March - gotta have that spinal surgery done first...


----------



## iateyoubutler (25 Jan 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Aiming to be out next week again on this bike.
> We have come up with some plans to modify the living quarters a bit, which will mean I can have two bikes at home, one inside and one under a cover outside.
> So, I will return the Merida to single-speed, and with @iateyoubutler 's blessing, will offer it free to collect as he did.
> Then, try and fit 28s to the Scott. That will be tight.
> ...


Doesn`t bother me, your bike now, you call the shots


----------



## DCBassman (26 Jan 2020)

iateyoubutler said:


> Doesn`t bother me, your bike now, you call the shots


Thanks, appreciate it.


----------



## DCBassman (1 Feb 2020)

Now in For Sale and Auction, as-is.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Mar 2020)

Found a home for this!


----------



## iateyoubutler (4 Mar 2020)

Do tell.........


----------



## DCBassman (5 Mar 2020)

The gardener here is into downhill mountain biking, and she's the right size for it, ie bigger than me!


----------



## DCBassman (17 Mar 2020)

Now with delighted new owner!
Relative to the off-road monsters she normally rides, this will be her lane-pootler!


----------

